

Ask HN: Crowd sourced lobbying for public interest start ups? - sanitydc

Are there any reputable crowd-sourced lobbying for public interests (rather than corporate) start ups worth looking at? I see &quot;we the lobby&quot; and &quot;amplifyd&quot; thoughts anyone?
======
sycren
Have a look at Cause Hub -
[http://launch.causehub.io/](http://launch.causehub.io/) It has just come out
of the UK based social good incubator Bethnal Green Ventures and is working
with charities such as Amnesty International and Friends of the Earth.

------
massappeal
i mean, there are a lot of public interest advocacy groups that accept
donations online, but i don't think they fall under the category of start up,
and i think most of their funding comes in larger donations from individuals
and orgs they have relationships with.

